# Sony VAIO VPC-F24Q1E/B Display Gut?



## extremDesign (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich wusste nicht wo ich meine Frage stellen soll, ich denke bei Fotografen die Ihre Bilder auf einen Notebook bearbeiten bin ich nicht falsch.

Ich bin kein Fotograf sondern ein Webdesigner, Spieledesigner und sonst alles was zu 3D gehört,
ich lege großen Wert drauf dass das Nootebook eine schöne Farbwiedergabe hat, leider ist das alles mal noch nur ein Hobby von mir, würde ich das Beruflich machen wäre ein 3000Euro Mac bestimmt kein Thema gewesen, aber mal noch sind 1200 Euro die das Notebook gekostet hat eine Astronomische Summe.

Das Notebook hat einen Vaio Premium Desiplay das laut Webseite sogar den Adobe RGB wiedergeben kann,
aber irgendwie wirkt alles so komisch, das Geld oder Orange oder sonstige Sachen die früher anders wirkten sehen jetzt ganz anders aus, das Google Logo, dort wirken die Blauen Buchstaben nun leicht Lila also schon Blau aber in richtung Lila, ist das bei eueren High End Bildschirmen auch so?
Oder die Webseite html.de dort wirk die Leiste sehr hell Grün, und der Header Hintergrund eher leicht Braun,
das war mit meinen alten Bildschirmen eher ein mattes Grün,
so gibt es viele Beispiele.

Leider reicht mein Geld die nächsten 100 Jahre nicht mehr für so ein Gerät um das Display zu kalibirieren, ich glaube Spyder heißt das.

Oder sehen die Unterschiede nur so aus weil die Designer Ihre Designs bewust für 0 8 15 Displays anpassen, weil die breite Maße so Displays hat?

Der gedanke kam mir mal ganz beiläufig, nicht das ich meine Sachen mit dem RGB Raum erstelle und der bei 90% der nutzer gar nicht wieder gegeben können

Wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------

